# New Merckx TT bike



## hansonator69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Eddy Merckx Cycles new Time Trial Bike: the ETT - YouTube

I wonder what the UCI will think of the split downtube...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

colnago bititan and carbitubo did that years ago , I guess the current merckx owners would not build it if it was UCI illegal....


----------

